# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Favorite Actor/Actress?

## Koalafan

Post your favorite actors or actresses!!  ::D: 

Right now I seem to have an undying love for Summer Glau  ::D: , as for my favorite actor one can not overstate the awesomeness that is Paul Rudd!!

----------


## Ont Mon

Christian Bale!  ::D:

----------


## Member11

Simon Pegg and Christopher Lloyd.

----------


## Yossarian

Kevin Spacey
Emma Stone

----------


## Antidote

Javier Bardem

----------


## Ironman

Natalie Wood

----------


## WineKitty

Leo DiCaprio (his work in the Aviator is flawless), Kevin Spacey (American Beauty is an all time favorite of mine), and Kate Winslet (HBO's Mildred Pierce was amazing, and I liked it far better than the Joan Crawford version of the 40s.)  I did like Titanic but I feel Winslet and DiCaprio's best acting has been done post Titanic.

----------


## JesusChild

Hands down and without a doubt Johnny Depp, followed by probably yes Leonardo DiCaprio but I favor him more for his environmental efforts than his acting. favorite female actor tough if I was speaking of her old movies I'd say Meryl Streep far as who my favorite female actors are now I still really haven't figured out in movies who I would say is a favorite.

----------


## TheCARS1979

from yesterday Jack Nicholson, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Steven Seagal , Bruce Willis, Megan Fox, Michael Keaton, Christina Applegate , Rodney Dangerfield, Joe Pesci , Al Pacino 
Yvonne Craig aka Batgirl,  Adam West, Burt Ward, Dezi Arnaz , Lucille Ball, Hugh Beaumont, Jerry Mathers

from today, Chloe Moretz, Scarlett Johanssen, Chef Gordon Ramsay, Vanessa Hudgens,

----------


## On a level

Al pacino without doubt, johnny depp is close second. 

Actress, milla jovovich she is simply fit.

----------


## TheCARS1979

Scarlett Johanssen, starring in Lucy , Avengers and Captain America 1 and 2 the Winter Soldier, gorgeous girl and hopefully 
I wantt to see her dress up as the dazzling daredoll batgirl  with hopefully an upcoming movie

----------


## WintersTale

I quite like Anne Hathaway and Emma Watson for female actresses. As well as have huge crushes on them.  ::): 

Johnny Depp and Robin Williams (may he RIP) are my favorite male actors.

----------


## L

Johnny Depp and all his crazy

----------


## Skippy

I don't have any favorites. I raaaarely if ever watch tv or movies.

----------


## Chantellabella

Sandra Bullock and Johnny Depp

----------


## Antidote

Tilda Swinton.

----------


## TheCARS1979

1888982_943361595695108_6467525365773052531_o.jpg66778_481354551903161_1988602400_n.jpgDanielle Harris  65.jpg
7932302_l.jpg
10375088_408483562638742_1473962831520569213_n.jpg
10561625_837793976251113_7170438277669539188_n.jpg
images (8).jpgimages (30).jpg

----------


## TheCARS1979

images (24).jpgfp2332-transformers-megan-fox-leather-poster.jpg
Chloe Moretz  and then Megan Fox

----------


## TheCARS1979

terminator 2.jpgpredator-wallpaper-2-1024.jpg

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Julia Louis-Dreyfus. She was the first actor/actress that's gotten me to watch another show just because she was in it.

----------


## Antidote

I was thinking more about it and decided on (in no order):

Javier Bardem
Kristen Stewart
Charlotte Gainsbourg
Meryl Streep
Rachel Griffiths
Geoffrey Rush
Cate Blanchett
Toni Collette
Leonardo DiCaprio

----------


## Kirsebaer

Leonardo DiCaprio, Cate Blanchett, Julianne Moore, Kate Winslet;
Also Claire Danes on _Temple Grandin_ and Eddie Redmayne on _The Theory of Everything_  ::

----------


## enfield

russell brand 4life

 :I love you:

----------


## ChristieConner

I love Bruce Willis and Liv Tyler.  I bet you know what my favorite movie is! LOL

----------


## Borophyll

Don't really have a favorite but I notice liking lot of Leonard DiCaprio, Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Jared Leto movies.

----------


## Antidote

Jodie Foster is pretty cool.

----------


## stuck1nhead

Mel Gibson, Johnny Depp, Jason Statham, Sylvester Stallone, Bruce Willis, Anne Hathaway, Angelina Jolie, and Helana Bonham Carter

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------


## PinkButterfly

Melissa McCarthy , Sandra Bullock, Adam Sandler, Will Ferrell, I could go on lol.

----------

